
Gooooooogle.com - yellowsir
http://gooooooogle.com/
======
elvicherrera
Whats the difference between that and google?

~~~
tux3
Well, it seems to just add "gooooooogle" to your query and redirect you to
Google search. Why not, I suppose.

